# best all-round wax



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening all, im starting a valeting business soon and i was just wondering what the best all-round wax on the market is, for all colours etc

thanks:buffer:


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

***** atlantique


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

All depends on your price range?

For me it would be 

SV Best of show. £100 + market

Victoria Concours or Collinite Md'e. sub £100 market.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> evening all, im starting a valeting business soon and i was just wondering what the best all-round wax on the market is, for all colours etc
> 
> thanks:buffer:


If you are doing valeting as opposed to detailing then go for something like AG Express wax or TW hard shell shine


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> If you are doing valeting as opposed to detailing then go for something like AG Express wax or TW hard shell shine


i want to get into detailing eventually, but im just starting out at the mo, is AG express wax a new one out? never heard of it before now


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

it's a bulk trade wax?

Actually that's probably total ******** and could be their spray wax....


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

dodo juice rainforest rub or hard candy, dodo detailing world double wax


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry misunderstood if you want a cheaper product that gives good results for your valeting customers then you can't go wrong with AG SRP.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Sorry misunderstood if you want a cheaper product that gives good results for your valeting customers then you can't go wrong with AG SRP.


i don't want to spend megabucks, but i don't want cheap rubbish (i use ag srp for scratched-up paintwork as it has fillers, but i need a decent top wax)

thanks for the replies! :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> i don't want to spend megabucks, but i don't want cheap rubbish (i use ag srp for scratched-up paintwork as it has fillers, but i need a decent top wax)
> 
> thanks for the replies! :thumb:


Probably wise to think of finishing SRP with come Collinites 476s:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers, i use colly 476 at the mo on a few but im nearly out of it, is dodo as good as collys in terms of finish/durability?


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> cheers, i use colly 476 at the mo on a few but im nearly out of it, is dodo as good as collys in terms of finish/durability?


Its all about what you or the customer preferes look wise. Collinites I think will have the edge on durability, but then I have had Blue Velvet on since xmas eve and up until today it was still beading like it was just put on and thats no joke. I toook it off to try something different. I noway expected it to last how it did.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

jonnie5 said:


> Its all about what you or the customer preferes look wise. Collinites I think will have the edge on durability, but then I have had Blue Velvet on since xmas eve and up until today it was still beading like it was just put on and thats no joke. I toook it off to try something different. I noway expected it to last how it did.


o.k cheers mate, think i'll look into getting some dodo, will the results be better if i was to use lime prime before waxing?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Depends on your Budget - Swissvax Best of Show would be my choice if I had to choose just one wax ever.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> Depends on your Budget - Swissvax Best of Show would be my choice if I had to choose just one wax ever.


thanks Rich, is the Bos easy to work with?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Very easy on and off.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

You will not be disappointed with any of the Dodo range. From Lime Prime to any of the waxes, esp. for the price.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Valeting is all about time, and your customers not really interested in full detailing, so I'd suggest the Bilt Hamber Auto Clay for a start, and a good wipe on wipe off, whilst still wet spray wax.
Smartwax, Autosmart, and some others in bulk would be more than sufficient, and reserve the DoDos, etc to the detail clients.
You'll gain nothing from spending £40 on a wax that lasts only 1/3 or less than the 5L others would. Your customers will notice no difference since the car will probably be swirled.
Those spending the extra for corrective detailing, will certainly pony up the extra for a higher end wax, and appreciate the look that bit more to make it all worth the while.
Otherwise, you'll just be spending money for the sake of it, which on starting out, is not the wisest idea!


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2007)

PJS given some good advice there. He's right about the time aspect and saving the likes of DoDo and Vics for detail clients. 
For valeting you'll need something thats cost effective and easy to work with. I find Colly845 one off the easiest waxes to use, just wish they'd do them in bigger sizes. As for colours the 845 works well with silver cars, but still looks good on anything else.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

What about Chemical Guys 5050 at £25? Never has a bad word said about it on here (that I've seen anyway) and aparantly is super easy to ease. I'm getting some in the next few weeks to replace my ageing tub of Z***l Carbon as it seems a bargain to me  .


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Compared to Carbon you will be happy with the price saving over it. I did half my car with Carbon and half with 50/50 and could not tell the difference. Soon after I found Onyx and have not used either the Carbon or 50/50 since !


----------



## sufff (Dec 10, 2007)

Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Wax is brilliant on darkish-dark colours. It's cheap and it contains a good amount of carnuaba wax(53% White Carnuaba by volume).


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Meg's NXT maybe? Pretty cheap, easy and fast (liquid), durable, doesn't look too bad, ...


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> i want to get into detailing eventually, but im just starting out at the mo, is AG express wax a new one out? never heard of it before now


mate if you want sort of a waxpolish for the valeting get espuma revive!!!

its great stuff and water beads nice on it! thats all you will need for valeting.


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

for all general durability, looks and cost I'd say Collinite 476 as a paste or 845 as a liquid. IMO others around may do slightly better on here or there but overall, you cant go wrong on any score with one of those two :thumb:


----------



## daveg (Feb 24, 2008)

Collinite 915 for me...


----------



## Strokin04 (Sep 18, 2007)

daveg said:


> Collinite 915 for me...


:thumb: I agree!!!


----------



## Deano_2104 (Dec 3, 2007)

i have Collinite 915 use it on all colours and really impressed with it 

also have dodo purple haze and use this for my own car use lime prime first for best results


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Tanks for all the replies guys, just need to ecide which one I want now:thumb:


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

PJS said:


> Valeting is all about time, and your customers not really interested in full detailing, so I'd suggest the Bilt Hamber Auto Clay for a start, and a good wipe on wipe off, whilst still wet spray wax.
> Smartwax, Autosmart, and some others in bulk would be more than sufficient, and reserve the DoDos, etc to the detail clients.
> You'll gain nothing from spending £40 on a wax that lasts only 1/3 or less than the 5L others would. Your customers will notice no difference since the car will probably be swirled.
> Those spending the extra for corrective detailing, will certainly pony up the extra for a higher end wax, and appreciate the look that bit more to make it all worth the while.
> Otherwise, you'll just be spending money for the sake of it, which on starting out, is not the wisest idea!


Very true! Listen to this man!

Save your penny's at the start.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

there isn't a best, personal preference


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

grant_evans said:


> there isn't a best, personal preference


:lol: wayyyy too much time on your hands


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd say Dodo or 476 Kev


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i'm in the same boat kinda.

i would say stick with the spray wax. much much faster and easier to apply and buff off.
as said already most customers wont tell the difference.
i was thinking red mist but then reload came out so looking into that now.

then theres optiseal which does not require buffing off so even quicker.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum Car Wax:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow, somone had a BIG spade to dig this 2.5 year old thread up...

:lol::lol:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

megs 16 , for value and looks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> there isn't a best, personal preference


boom! boom! basil brush i think not


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> wow, somone had a BIG spade to dig this 2.5 year old thread up...
> 
> :lol::lol:


more like a JCB :lol:


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

My opinion on a great all round wax changes as much as the weather at the moment but currently it's got to be Rainforest Rub, It's so easy to use just like P21s, you can leave it as long as you like before buffing off which if your into any kind of detailing business gives you time to do other things. It buffs off easily with no dusting. Leaves a great deep gloss and is pretty durable giving on average a good 2-3months protection which isn't collinite performance but who wants a wax with 'colin' in its name? Plus the big bonus it's under 30 quid! which I think is a steal for what you get.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> wow, somone had a BIG spade to dig this 2.5 year old thread up...
> 
> :lol::lol:


thats exactly what i was thinking:lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> more like a JCB :lol:


Kev, as its now 2 years since you started, how is your business going??

Kev


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> wow, somone had a BIG spade to dig this 2.5 year old thread up...
> 
> :lol::lol:


Well yes but a hell of a lot has changed in that time, many new products and so although the resurection may not help the OP Kev, its still useful to have up to date opinions without having to recreate a whole new thread


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Autosmart Wax, colly or megs 16 will all do a job on a budget


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Eddy said:


> Autosmart Wax, colly or megs 16 will all do a job on a budget


I did my car with Megs 16 last weekend and all it's done sine is rain, but the beading has stayed the same and it still looks smart. If it stays dry today, it's getting a final coat for good measure. The EGP on my Escort is doing very well also.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

well if its speed your after along with good sheeting when its (sealant mind) optiseal - a few spritz each car and no buffing, will last ages.

the best mix of Durability/ease of use/price = natty's/megs16/OCW

Cant go wrong with any of them.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Autosmart Wax, colly or megs 16 will all do a job on a budget


and a very good one at that:thumb:


----------

